# Which Kindle DX Cover? Noreve, Oberon or Piel Frama?



## Bechi (May 20, 2011)

I was lucky enough to be surprised with a new graphite Kindle DX this past Christmas and still haven't decide which case to get for it! I've narrowed my selections down to the following:

*Noreve* (http://www.noreve.com/langue/en/product/Housse_cuir_Amazon_Kindle_DX_Tradition.html) in the soft, dark red leather (Passion vintage Exceptional Selection): Case design is the book style I prefer and rail system appears to hold Kindle securely without damaging it or obscuring it. Front cover of case seems to offer a nice amount of padding and looks like it should fold back for one handed reading; can anyone confirm my suspicions? Only negative I can see is lack of a soft surface on the back of the front cover where it lies against the Kindle screen (there are organizer slots in what looks like stiff leather instead).

*Oberon* (http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1077), Celtic Hounds design in wine: Case design is the book style I prefer and leather corner strap / marine bungee combo seem to hold Kindle securely without damaging it or obscuring it. I watched the video and noticed that the front cover can be folded back for one handed reading (probably more easily with time). There's also a nice wool pad where the front cover brushes against the Kindle screen. I couldn't tell from Oberon's website how much padding this cover has.

*Piel Farma* (http://www.pielframa.com/amazon-kindle-dx-cases.htm) in red: Case design is the book style I prefer and totally encloses the Kindle with cutouts for inputs & controls without damaging it. this design partially obscures the Kindle. Front cover of case seems to offer a nice amount of padding incorporates an ABS insert for added protection; it also looks like it should fold back for one handed reading. There's a soft leather lining where the front cover brushes against the Kindle screen.

These are all such beautiful covers, I'm really having a tough time deciding. Aside from aesthetics, my main considerations are the amount of protection offered the Kindle inside and out, the ability to easily fold the cover back for one-handed reading, and the size and weight of the covers (which I wasn't able to find information on anywhere). If anyone could provide this, I'd be grateful!

Thanks for your input and suggestions,

Bechi


----------



## shortbun (May 15, 2011)

I had money from my birthday and I ordered myself an Oberon Pappilon/Butterfly in purple. It's going to be heavy, adding at least a pound but the cover allows you to tent it on a table for reading and if I'm in bed and want it to be lighter, I'll take it out of the case.  I also got a waterproof case for the beach; i'll leave the leather at the house.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I think all will give your DX good protection.

Noreve - a longer wait to receive but the rail system is nice.  I have never read of any issues with the inside cover causing a problem.  This should fold back easily and be one of the lighter covers.

Piel Frama - isn't a good choice if you want a skin.  Other than that I read good things about their covers.  I have one I never used for a K3 (wasn't thiking about the skin issue).  Leather should be soft and flexible and probably a minimal wait time to get this.  But you've waited a while now to find your perfect cover.  Cases.com sells these but are out of all but the green.  I'm sure there are other sources.

Oberon - the K3 does fold back but initially probably not as easy as the 2 above.  I suspect this will be the heaviest of the options.  It is a very different look with a design rather than the smoother covers so could be a factor if you have a preference either way.  I have a red Oberon and I like their red.  I have only seen photos of the wine and it looks like a beautiful color.


----------



## Bechi (May 20, 2011)

Thank you both shortbun and maries for your input.

I like the look of the graphite Kindle, so am not considering a skin. Any cover should work in that respect. And that's the only "con" I can see against the Piel Farma cover; it more or less encapsulates the Kindle, so much of the reader is hidden.

It seems the Oberon is probably the heaviest and most inflexible cover; it's so beautiful though! I really love how it makes the Kindle look like a classic, handbound, leather book and that it affords so much protection for such a "simple" cover. If they only offered tooled-leather music folders as part of their production line... But, that's another thread!

Which leaves the Noreve as probably being my best bet, although I think I'd prefer the soft wool or brushed suede backing that the other two offer as backing against the Kindle screen over the stiff card slots.

It'll take more thinking, but your thoughts have been a big help! Thanks again *and if there are any DX owners out there with any of these cases, please help me decide!*

Bechi


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the Noreve Jean Vintage on my 1st gen DX and I really like it. I love the simplicity of the design yet the rail system holds it very securely w/out obscuring anything. I don't travel w/the DX so I'm not worried about the front cover and possible lack of protection issues. I do travel w/my K2 (also in a Noreve) and I have no qualms about protecting it at all in this case. They both fold back completely flat and are fairly lightweight. I've also got an Oberon for the K2, and while beautiful, it is a bit heavier and doesn't fold back completely flat. I have a Piel Frama iPhone case and it's beautiful and the craftsmanship is there. I don't think you can really go wrong w/any of your options. Good luck w/your decision!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

There are a couple of discount codes for Noreve in this thread. If they are still valid maybe it would help with the decision since this seems to be the one that is closest to what you want although I'm sure you will be happy with any of these.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,56008.0.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bechi--

Welcome to KindleBoards and especially welcome to Accessories!  I love my Oberon for my K1, but it does add a bit to the weight and a KDX cover would do so even more.  

I typically read my K1 with the Oberon cover folded flat; it folds flat enough to suit me.  Somewhere I have a picture...

Betsy


----------



## Bechi (May 20, 2011)

Thanks again for all of the responses. It's been a VERY difficult decision to make, but I've decided to go with the Noreve, although I don't care much for the organizer panel on the inside of the front cover. I think it's design, size and weight makes if the best fit for me and my Kindle. I've decided I won't be happy hiding so much of my Kindle with a frame style cover, such as the Piel Farma. And, as much as I *LOVE* the looks and heft of the Oberon cover, the corner system looks clunky compared to the streamlined look of the rail system on the Noreve, and I don't know if the weight and leather stiffness will affect me. Now if only I could get a Noreve frame with a Oberon exterior and the sueded soft leather (no lint!) interior of the Piel Farma! <g> Any takers?

I haven't given up completely on the Oberon completely though. I emailed them last week that if they ever consider expanding their product line, they should consider offering a gorgeous, thick sturdy music folder with a tooled-leather front cover and bungee /pewter button closure. Include some generously-sized, expanding pockets for sheet music inside, a pencil pocket, and the existing pull-through cord & tab system they feature on their DX cases to allow reading the Kindle on its side would also allow the folder to double as a portable, tabletop music stand! What I wouldn't give to have a folder like that! I don't know if anyone here is a musician or not, but I don't think I'd be the only one trying to push my way to the front of the line!

Thanks everyone!

Bechi


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Out of those, I think I much prefer the Oberon


----------

